# Core i7 build, Zalman or Xigmatek Dark Knight?



## Pck21 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm building a Core i7 (920) computer and I need to know if my Zalman 9500 with the 1366 clip would be sufficient cooling or if I should get a Xigmatek Dark Knight? Which would be better?


----------



## Russian777 (Aug 9, 2009)

Pck21 said:


> I'm building a Core i7 (920) computer and I need to know if my Zalman 9500 with the 1366 clip would be sufficient cooling or if I should get a Xigmatek Dark Knight? Which would be better?



Hey, yes that would be plenty good for an i7.


----------



## Pck21 (Aug 9, 2009)

Russian777 said:


> Hey, yes that would be plenty good for an i7.



I'm sorry, I'm a little confused, so my Zalman would be ok to use with the i7?


----------



## ScOuT (Aug 9, 2009)

A Zalman 9500 for an i7...I would say no. There is no way I would put an i7 under that thing. Those are great for a low to mid range dual core...an i7...forget it

That's just my opinion anyway.

Scythe MUGEN-2 (do research and make sure it will fit on your board and in your case first)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185093 

XIGMATEK Dark Knight
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233029

These are just a couple to look at.


----------



## Shane (Aug 9, 2009)

ScOuT said:


> XIGMATEK Dark Knight
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233029



+1...or spend a tad bit more and get this 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055&Tpk=Coolermaster v8


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 9, 2009)

If you do get a Xigmatec, even if the product is good, hope you have no problem with it. There customer support/RMA sucks to all most nonexistent.


----------



## susik89 (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't get Dark Knight. It can't handle i7. At stock speeds I idle in mid/high 30's, and at full load it goes to 65. If you want to OC temps will be higher. At 3.8 I idle in low 40's and at full load in mid/high 70's. And I hate such high temps but i7s run hot. If I were you I would go with the best air cooling and get Megahalems or TRUE


----------



## Pck21 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies! So I'm looking at either the Cooler Master or the Thermalright...which is better?


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 9, 2009)

Ill give another vote to both jab-tech and the megahalems. The people over at jab-tech are great, ive had orders shipped in less than an hour from them, and the megahalems is pretty much the best air cooler out there.


----------



## Russian777 (Aug 9, 2009)

man, the zalman will do great. Those other ones are just wack shit.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 9, 2009)

Russian777 said:


> man, the zalman will do great. Those other ones are just wack shit.


Zalman 9500 is only good for single/dual cores, and not that great on some of the higher end dual cores at that. Zalman hasn't had a great enthusiast heatsink in a few years now.


----------



## Pck21 (Aug 10, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Zalman 9500 is only good for single/dual cores, and not that great on some of the higher end dual cores at that. Zalman hasn't had a great enthusiast heatsink in a few years now.



I thought Zalman was the best option because they always came highly recommended to me. So, which is the best to use on the market right now?


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 10, 2009)

Zalmans are pretty good coolers, but the 9500 is alittle small for a i7, but better then the stock cooler I would say. I wouldnt try pushing it to much overclocking. Just have pretty good case air flow. I would seriously consider getting a better one.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 10, 2009)

Pck21 said:


> I thought Zalman was the best option because they always came highly recommended to me. So, which is the best to use on the market right now?


The prolimatech megahalems is the best cooler, with a lapped TRUE coming in a close second.


----------



## Pck21 (Aug 10, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> Zalmans are pretty good coolers, but the 9500 is alittle small for a i7, but better then the stock cooler I would say. I wouldnt try pushing it to much overclocking. Just have pretty good case air flow. I would seriously consider getting a better one.



I'm actually getting an Antec 900, which has some damn nice airflow and cooling for air. I'm not going to overclock right away, but later on down the road I definitely will. Will the 9500 be ok for just everyday use and moderate gaming (MMOs)?



bomberboysk said:


> The prolimatech megahalems is the best cooler, with a lapped TRUE coming in a close second.



I've been doing some more reading and I'm coming to that same conclusion. For $59, it's not bad at all.


----------



## ganzey (Aug 10, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> +1...or spend a tad bit more and get this
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055&Tpk=Coolermaster v8



i agree


----------



## Pck21 (Aug 11, 2009)

So, just an update to the issue...I ended up getting the cooler master v8. Why? Price, mainly, but after looking at the comparisons between many of the coolers, the v8 was only a degree or 2 above the best performers. Plus, it looks awesome lol. Thanks for all the replies!


----------

